# Eagle Cuda 300 und 60°-Geber?



## scemler (15. August 2009)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Eagle Cuda 300 zugelegt, das ja einen Geberwinkel von 20° bei 800W hat. Ich fische hauptsächlich auf Seen damit, die eher flach sind, im Durchschnitt so 4m. Kann man an das 300er einen Geber mit 60°-Winkel anschließen, es gibt ja solche Ersatzschwinger für Eagle usw.

Eigentlich bestimmt ja der Schwinger über den Stromverbrauch, im eigentlichen Echolot befindet sich ja nur der Bildschirm und die Verarbeitungelektronik, oder?


----------



## dltattoo (16. August 2009)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300 und 60°-Geber?*

Hallo ich habe mir das selbe Gerät gekauft, wie zufrieden bist du den damit ??

Bei mir kommt es erst in zwei Wochen zum Einsatz und somit zum testen!!


----------



## scemler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300 und 60°-Geber?*

Das Gerät ist schon gut und einfach zu bedienen, für den Preis darf man halt nur kein Technikwunder erwarten. 

Es ist halt eher dafür geeignet die Tiefe und den Wechsel von Bodenstrukturen anzuzeigen, zum Finden von Fischen ist der Geberkegel von 20° bei geringer Tiefe nicht wirklich geeignet, außer man fährt direkt über einen größeren Weißfischschwarm, die ich im Herbst/Winter ja ermitteln will, um die Hechte zu finden. Wird schon passen.

Ich hab's auf meinem Bellyboat drauf, mit 7aH-Akku, die Halterung ist selbstgebaut.

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/6047/spa0044.jpg

Hier bin ich gerade über einer sehr flachen Stelle mit dichtem Krautbewuchs.

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/6151/spa0045q.jpg


----------



## dltattoo (17. August 2009)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300 und 60°-Geber?*

Mercu für die Antwort, für den zweck langt es ja voll auf!!

Ist klar denke ich mal für das Geld.


----------

